

Where can I find my application result for YC summer cycle - liugangutd2008

Will I get an email?
many thanks.
======
dbirulia
Here is the answer:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7593830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7593830)

------
mahyar
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7593830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7593830)

